# Canon 550d Vs 60d - focus



## Noxire (Oct 6, 2010)

So I have outgrown my 1000d and have started looking at different cameras.

I've looked through some different reviews but noone seems to have specified how much difference the 60d's 9-AF points (9 cross-point) does over 550d's 9-AF points (1 cross-point) when shooting with other points than middle.

I shoot a lot of portraits and is getting constantly annoyed when I'm placing the focus-point anywhere but the middle (It is terribad on the 1000d). And I do often use big apertures so using middle focus-point and recomposing is a no-no (It is terribad on the 1000d)

So to summarize the question:

Has the focusing (on other points than middle) improved from the 1000d to the 550d, or should i set sight on the 60d?


----------



## Ryan L (Oct 6, 2010)

If you are really sure you want to stay with the crop sensor, why not take a look at the 7D? It has 19 cross type af points, with new technology. I can't vouch for it as use a 50D, but I have only heard good ont he AF so far.


----------



## Noxire (Oct 7, 2010)

Ryan L said:


> If you are really sure you want to stay with the crop sensor, why not take a look at the 7D? It has 19 cross type af points, with new technology. I can't vouch for it as use a 50D, but I have only heard good ont he AF so far.



ehm i think 7d also has crop-sensor, and yes i have looked at it, i like everything about it except for the pricetag ;(

im a student so i dont have alot of money so i might buy the 550d just so i can invest in glass and lightningeq


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 7, 2010)

Focus performance is hard to quantify and thus hard to judge which is best.  Of course, more points and/or more cross points will be 'better'...but how much better is hard to answer.  A lot of it might have to do with how you shoot.  

For example, I almost always use the centre point only on my cameras.  But I don't shoot sports or birds in flight etc.


----------

